

Lisp - alimiracle

hi 
I&#x27;m new in lisp
I have a question
Any interpreter I Choose?????
======
elkingtowa
A widely used LISP dialect is Common Lisp. So if you want to hack using Common
Lisp, Steel Bank Common Lisp (SBCL) is a good compiler to use.

[http://www.sbcl.org](http://www.sbcl.org)

Thanks jme

------
borcunozkablan
sbcl or clisp are good.

